# Left paddle at Bridges takeout



## jclaeys (Apr 30, 2004)

It was not a player, it was a sidekick. Please help it come home.


----------



## jclaeys (Apr 30, 2004)

The boater community is made up of a group of great people. I found my paddle in less than 12 hours. Thanks to all that helped.


----------

